# Question about wood stove pellets



## stevesmum (Mar 3, 2017)

I have decided not to use shavings anymore, I can't live with the mess they create. I have looked in vain for these horse stall pellets but no one carries them here. Finally I bought a pelleted litter at pet smart that is made from recycled paper. It works fine but it's so expensive! I know some hardware stores carry wood stove pellets, in 40 lb bags for $5.99 and this seems like a deal. But I want a safe litter, so my questions are: do you use this? What kind of wood should they be made of? Does anyone's rabbit try and eat them? Are they compostable? Any other advice regarding wood stove pellets? 
I appreciate your thoughts..


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 3, 2017)

One brand is black spruce and grey pine is that ok to use? It says it's 100% wood.


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 3, 2017)

There's also this stuff, $10 for a 40lb bag


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 3, 2017)

Most people use the $5 wood stove pellets from the hardwarr store.
Totally safe as long as they dont list an accelerant added.
Why pay more for the same product


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Mar 4, 2017)

I get my wood stove pellets at Home Depot for $6


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 4, 2017)

I get mine from tractor supply. They're like 5.00 for a 50lb bag and are advertised as horse pellets. They can be composted and no rabbits can smell a difference.


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 4, 2017)

Ok thanks everyone! When we run out of the recycled paper stuff I will get some wood stove pellets. I already wish I switched sooner.


----------



## JBun (Mar 4, 2017)

Just know that when using the wood stove pellets, some types aren't as absorbent as others. The ones I use are pine and seem to soak up the urine and control the odor really well. I'm pretty sure you also want to avoid any that might have black walnut as I think I read somewhere that it can be toxic.


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh that is good to know, thanks


----------



## katiecrna (Mar 5, 2017)

I went to a tracker supply store and stocked up because it's a far drive. Mine are pine. 40lbs doe about $6. 

I'm not sure if they are compostable.


----------



## Akzholedent (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh absolutely go for the wood pellets! The ones I got at the farm supply store are *great* Butterscotch and Ellie tend to pee in one corner of their house, and that corner is always dry. ^_^ I love them.. Poor Butterscotch keeps mistaking them for food at first, but catches on pretty quick. Lol

Actually, you might want to go ahead and buy a few bags or so.. I heard before that most places quit selling them after winter is over.


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 9, 2017)

That's a good idea. I won't have to stock up too much though, where I live it's colder about 8 months of the year! Here in Alberta we have two seasons: winter and construction.


----------



## Akzholedent (Mar 9, 2017)

Haha, then you should be fine! You might be able to make a bit of money from some of us that live in warmer areas. ^_^


----------



## Azerane (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey Stevesmum, just thought I'd answer your other questions as well. Yes they are compostable, and yes some bunnies may nibble them. When I first started Bandit on wood pellets he tried about 3, just nibbling on them and eating a little. But after trying those few he never ate them again. Then when I got Apollo and Luna last year and started them on wood pellets when I brought them home, Apollo decided to try a few as well. But as before, after the first try or two they've never eaten any again since. I think they just like to know what it is.

From reading things about the brands over here, I do believe that most pet litter brands of wood pellets are simply many of the wood stove pellet brands repackaged, we have a couple of brands like that over here. I personally use a horse stall pellet brand, wood stove pellets are very seasonal and hard to come by here, and the cheapest I've found without buying a pallet quantity is $15 for 15kg (about 34pounds) Which is still much cheaper than other types of litter and way more efficient.


----------



## HappyVegan (Mar 26, 2017)

stevesmum said:


> I have decided not to use shavings anymore, I can't live with the mess they create. I have looked in vain for these horse stall pellets but no one carries them here. Finally I bought a pelleted litter at pet smart that is made from recycled paper. It works fine but it's so expensive! I know some hardware stores carry wood stove pellets, in 40 lb bags for $5.99 and this seems like a deal. But I want a safe litter, so my questions are: do you use this? What kind of wood should they be made of? Does anyone's rabbit try and eat them? Are they compostable? Any other advice regarding wood stove pellets?
> I appreciate your thoughts..



Hello, I am new on the forum and saw your post. I have been using horse pellets for my horses, guinea pigs, birds, and rabbits forever. They will not eat them. None of my buns have ever attempted to. Once they sniff it they realize it is not food. The pellets go in the pee spots and just under the water bottle for catching drips. There is no need to use them all over the place. Since they are only good for catching water or urine. I then put the super soft Oxbow blend bedding in their usual sleeping or hangout area along with a lot of horse hay. Usually, the hay is coastal bermuda, timothy or orchard. I fill the cage up with it and they make tunnels just like they would in the wild.

The huge bag of soft bedding lasts a while since I only use it where they sleep. And the pellets only where they pee and under the water bottle. I get my pellets at Tractor Supply and they are marketed for horse stalls. I use it in my stalls just in the pee spot and the power of wood is insane. Horse pee is the worst strong.....eek but the pellets are miracle workers and kill the smell of even horse urine. That is when I started using it for my other animals, about 30 years ago. However, where you are there are a number of pellet plants. You could go to a plant and get a lot more for your money. A year or two supply at a super cheap price. Just call first, some may require that you bring your own bags or even a pickup truck. Depending on the size of the load. If they require that you bring your own bags, bring the thick contractor bags found at home improvements stores. 
Here is a pellet mill map it is updated to 2016 although the url says otherwise. 
https://www.canadianbiomassmagazine.ca/canadian-biomass-2014-pellet-mill-map

The pellets at Petsmart are the same pellets with a cute picture on it and possibly some color to make it look different. Giving people a perceived value because it says it is specifically for small animals. The same goes for those cute tiny bags of hay, they sell for rabbits, that cost a fortune. When I can buy several 60-pound bales of hay for the price of a small bag. The horse hay is no different from the rabbit hay. As for the pellets, just look for natural, no additives, no bark and as little ash as possible. If you have doubts take a picture of the bag and post it. 

Oh, here is a link to the soft bedding that I use. It is amazing and so soft like the best toilet paper made. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99XZclYepVQ[/ame]
I hope this helps.


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 26, 2017)

@happyvegan - very helpful thanks. Unfortunately the two cities with pellet plants in my province are really far away. My husband has been getting them at the local hardware store for a good price. But I have noticed that I'm still changing the whole litter box every two or three days. Is that normal? Am I being a clean freak? It's not that it smells, I just don't like all the poop and sawdusty pee that accumulates.


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 26, 2017)

I clean litter boxes daily.
Wood pellets are cheap. Fully changing it every 2-3 days seems just fine.
Just remember to stock up before spring gets too excited. Never know when some stores decide to stop selling them because its warm out


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 27, 2017)

Aha good point. Will do


----------



## erikamc (Mar 27, 2017)

are there any feed stores near you? If you use the horse pellets, you won't have to worry about making sure there are no chemicals in them and you also don't have to worry about the seasonal changes making them unavailable


----------



## HappyVegan (Mar 28, 2017)

stevesmum said:


> @happyvegan - very helpful thanks. Unfortunately the two cities with pellet plants in my province are really far away. My husband has been getting them at the local hardware store for a good price. But I have noticed that I'm still changing the whole litter box every two or three days. Is that normal? Am I being a clean freak? It's not that it smells, I just don't like all the poop and sawdusty pee that accumulates.



You are very welcome. 
I understand the distance issue. I have a friend that lives in Empress Alberta. She says everything is far away, especially sunshine. The only thing close is the border of Saskatawan where there is nothing.  (We both laughed)

In south Florida, we have a problem with fruit flies aka gnats from h3ll! Even though my buns are inside the flies are a big problem since we live on the water. It doesn't matter if the house is entirely empty they are still flying around leaving traces behind. With that, I have to pick out the wet spot but also do it because I think to myself two things; What if it was me in that cage? How would I like to be sitting next to that? A true motivational reason to become obsessive. Your bunnies certainly appreciate the clean freak in you. 

I don't clean out the whole cage I just pick out the areas where I put the pellets that are wet and skim over the bedding to get out most of the poop. The super soft toilet paper type bedding I mentioned, allows it to drop right through so it's easy to get without removing bedding. The amount of hay I put in also allows the poop to drop through. Just picking up the hay and shaking it, will do the trick. Then I use a small dust pan to scoop it out.


----------



## Lenaly (Feb 2, 2019)

hello i guess i will have wood stove pellets for litter box for my two rabbits. It looks one of the best way bcx it say %100 natural anywayy i wanna ask that, if i buy 40 pound of it how many days/months it will handle?


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 2, 2019)

With 2 rabbits, a 40lb bag lasted about 2 months. Remember, it doesn't need to be layered thick as it does expand. I also add fresh hay a couple times per day -- which also helps it last longer.


----------



## Tiffanysbunnygang (Feb 16, 2019)

Walmart carries horse stall bedding made of pine pellets that are safe/ kiln dried. Order onlin 6.99 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## Tiffanysbunnygang (Feb 16, 2019)

My 40lb bag last about 1.5 months for 4 bunnies. I change it every 4 to 6 days depending on the bunny. I do use 4 separate litter boxes, they are currently all housed separately.


----------



## Tiffanysbunnygang (Feb 16, 2019)

Watermelons said:


> I clean litter boxes daily.
> Wood pellets are cheap. Fully changing it every 2-3 days seems just fine.
> Just remember to stock up before spring gets too excited. Never know when some stores decide to stop selling them because its warm out



I clean mine every 4 to 6 days but I replenish the hay daily. You can always switch to horse stall bedding, it is essentially the same thing. 40lbs for $6.99 at Walmart online, $5.44 at my local Walmart.


----------



## Bella-Sophia (Feb 17, 2019)

Would anyone mind posting a picture of the bedding they purchased from Walmart because I have searched for months and I have never been able to find any. 
I use the paper litter and 6.99 for 12 lbs. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 17, 2019)

Bella-Sophia said:


> Would anyone mind posting a picture of the bedding they purchased from Walmart because I have searched for months and I have never been able to find any.
> I use the paper litter and 6.99 for 12 lbs.
> Thanks in advance.



Different Walmart stores get different products. I've never seen wood pellets at our walmart. Wood pellets can usually be found in hardware stores like Ace or Home Depot. The wood pellets for horses can usually be found in local feed stores.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 17, 2019)

I buy horse bedding, which is just kiln dried pine pellets, for his litter. I get mine at Tractor Supply Co. The link for it is below.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...-pine-pellet-stall-bedding-40-lb?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 18, 2019)

Whether Walmart carries them in stores is very much a regional thing. I live in Texas and have never seen them there either. I also get mine at tractor supply... any feed store/livestock supply store should have them (and bales of hay, too).


----------



## Binkis Mum (Feb 19, 2019)

found walmart carried them for $15 a bag, but home depot and canadian tire had them for $6 - obviously canada, but home depot should have them.


----------

